# 100 year anniversary PP



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

found this one yesterday.the price was right so....:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like it's in great shape there Pete. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks baldy.ordered a set of dies ect today.fac ammo is higher than 9mm.
I guess a bullet mold will be next.:mrgreen:
pete


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Beautiful piece, is it .380 or .32? Also, are lanyard rings common on PP's? I've never seen one before.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

this one is in 32 acp or 7.65.most don't come with a lanyard ring but this one did.funny as some of the polize pistols had lanyard rings but this one isn't stamped that it was issued to the polize??.
I bought one while I was stationed in germany that was a old polize pistol but ATF denied my paper work to bring it home.they stated the barrel was too short:smt022 grrrrr.they had them at the rod & gun club for $225.00 in excellent cond.
pete


----------



## zenner22 (Jul 10, 2007)

Did you pick that one up for $225? If so, tell me where, I'd get one of those!


----------

